# Tamoxifen Citrate post cycle dose



## Romulan (May 24, 2004)

The Faq says to start with 40mg for the first two weeks and then taper off to 20mg for the next two weeks..

Would it be unproductive for me to just do the post cycle 20mg for just two weeks? Would I not be getting any benefit if I take such a small dose and a smaller post cycle?

As I have mentioned in other posts im taking it for my 4 week cycle of duratestin which I had to stop short after 3 weeks after experiencing elevated blood pressure problems.
The B/P problems are now gone on the first day of not taking duratestin.


----------



## Romulan (May 24, 2004)

So what do you "experts" think of a light 20mg two week cycle as a post cycle? waste of time or ok idea?


----------



## plouffe (May 25, 2004)

Alright, say you purchased the 50ml squirt bottle from powernutrition or w/e when they used to sell it, the cinnamon stuff. How many squirts = 20mg of Nolva?


----------



## Romulan (May 25, 2004)

Well not sure,
 I purchased the disgusting tasting stuff that you mix in your drink.....
As far as how much I should take, I have decided to take 20mg for two weeks. 40mg (first week) seems excessive for the 3week andro (duratestin) cycle I did.


----------



## brodus (May 25, 2004)

It's always 20mg/ml, and you use an oral syringe, so it's whatever volume you put in there (you can go up to 4ml).

One $25 bottle from Custom Nutrition is good for two PCTs for short cycles or one long PCT after a longer cycle/harder shutdown.

I think 20mg/day for at least two weeks (maybe three) is going to be fine for your Duratestin recovery.   How much "andro" were you getting per day during your cycle?


----------



## Romulan (May 25, 2004)

Duratestin (5alpha-androst-1-ene-3-one-17-OL THP ether / 5alpha-androst-1-ene-3-beta-17-beta diol THP ether / 19 Norandrostenediol THP ether) 
100 mg each a day.

And Like I said it worked great, my muscles are more defined, gained alot of strength all across the board, but after the third week I noticed very very high B/P, and because of my profession I could not risk taking it for the last week. 

But ya Brodus I think your right 20mg for two weeks should be fine. Thanks for your interest/input.


----------



## brodus (May 25, 2004)

Oh yeah, if you were only at two of those per day, 20mg. is way fine for two weeks.

It's a DHT precursor, so not at all surprised that your strength exploded, but so did your BP.

Glad to hear it went down--have you ever tried Hawthorn Berry for BP?


----------



## Romulan (May 25, 2004)

No but I will definately take it next time I start a cycle.... Still learning.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 25, 2004)

I would suggest 3-4 weeks at 20mg a day...of real pharmaceutical grade Tamoxifen...none of this liquid oral stuff I'm hearing discussions about...go pharmaceutical or go home...BHAHAH


----------



## Romulan (May 26, 2004)

One more question.... Has Nolvadex made any of you cranky during your Post Cycle? I have experienced real serious mood swings, angry at no reason and wonder if its because of the Nolva...


----------



## topolo (May 26, 2004)

I think you are just bi-polar


----------



## Romulan (May 27, 2004)

I probably should have known not to expect anything intelligent to be posted by you topolo.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_If you take a higher dose of tamoxifen citrate(40 mg) for a longer time, can it harm your health? If no, why not do it just to be safe? _


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Romulan *_
> One more question.... Has Nolvadex made any of you cranky during your Post Cycle? I have experienced real serious mood swings, angry at no reason and wonder if its because of the Nolva...


Clomid causes mood swings, so it's possible Nolva may, but should not be nearly as bad.


----------



## topolo (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Romulan *_
> I probably should have known not to expect anything intelligent to be posted by you topolo.





Yes, you should have!


----------

